# Took a pretty good hit this AM.



## Oldtimer (Jun 14, 2010)

So I'm home now, letting things ooze back into place..

Cut a 7" maple, and it went off in a direction I didn't figure on. No biggie.
But as I JUST got the phrase "I didn't see that coming!" out of my mouth..BANG!
A large dead branch came down and struck my right forearm and my gut...right above my liver/gall bladder. Knocked the wind out of me in good order...I headed straight for the truck.
I have been hit before in various ways, and I know what shock feels like...I was sure I would see the world turning foggy white..but I shook it off before I got to the landing..drove home, and now I'm sitting here in mild pain.
I guess I'll live.
Word to the wise:
LOOK UP!
I didn't give the tree it's due look. I paid for my mistake.

Be safe out there guys.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 14, 2010)

glad you are ok. It is no fun to get hit.


EDIT: I just hit 1,000 posts!!!! That feels pretty good.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 14, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> So I'm home now, letting things ooze back into place..
> 
> Cut a 7" maple, and it went off in a direction I didn't figure on. No biggie.
> But as I JUST got the phrase "I didn't see that coming!" out of my mouth..BANG!
> ...



Wow, Im glad your typing and not laying in the woods somewhere.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2010)

:agree2:
I'm glad you made it home.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> So I'm home now, letting things ooze back into place..
> 
> Cut a 7" maple, and it went off in a direction I didn't figure on. No biggie.
> But as I JUST got the phrase "I didn't see that coming!" out of my mouth..BANG!
> ...



You probably should get checked out by a doc.
A friend a few years back got kicked by a horse in the gut, had mild pain and went to hospital. She had a lacerated liver. Could have killed her.
Take care man.


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 14, 2010)

That's rough. Glad you're okay.

I'm in the same boat. I got tossed this morning on the 1st to last tree of the day.

I stayed at the stump on a tall, skinny, whippy pine so I could steer it around another tree.

I failed to thoroughly check out my lay, and the top 20ft of that whippy pine bent like a spring into a little swale... well that sent the butt (12" DBH) flyin' back at me just as I started to retreat. It happened pretty damn fast.

My right shoulder took most of the hit. It sent me flying back about 15 feet, and sent the 066 flying as well.

Remember that you will get hurt in this job. The only question is, how badly?

Stay safe!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I don't think you need that gall bladder anyway.


----------



## wvlogger (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad your okay. I have been thrown by a tree that twisted. I did not get hurt but scared the #### out of me. Yall be safe out there.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 14, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> That's rough. Glad you're okay.
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I got tossed this morning on the 1st to last tree of the day.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you made it out alive. And I'm relieved I'm not the only guy here that got hit today. Makes me feel less dumb.

This drove home (no pun intended!) the need for me to buy equipment.
I need a Feller-buncher, a loader/slasher/delimber, and a grapple skidder.
My life is worth more than a damn $150K note.


----------



## GoRving (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad you're ok, too. It ain't much fun getting hit by wood. I've had it a few times. I've always heard that "Close only counts with hand grenades and horseshoes", but I think we can add falling wood to that statement, too.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 14, 2010)

I am glad you are ok

hits happen, anyone with some time in the woods has been hit.

wake up call. 

Be safe.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2010)

Yep, hits will happen, I got 12 stitches in my scalp to prove that. There are all kinds of hazards, most can be avoided, some can't.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 14, 2010)

time for a drink, a smile, shake 'er off, a little laugh, and get fired up for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## logging22 (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad everything is ok. Be careful out there.


----------



## KD57 (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad you are OK, everybody gets hit now and then, I look at it as a "reminder" to keep sharp in the woods. But you might have the Doc take a look see anyway, my Dad had an accident that tore an artery in his leg and he didn't know it for 3 days, nearly killed him, but it didn't hurt much so he didn't get it checked out right away. 
You would have to know my Dad, crudgy old man that thinks you need to shake it off and get back to work. Nearly killed him. Go to the Doc !!


----------



## coastalfaller (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad you're OK, I second the notion. You should get checked out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm good. It doesn't hurt now, and no blood in the pee, no sign of any trouble at all. But thanks for the well wishes and advice!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 14, 2010)

Just don't wake up dead in the mornin'


----------



## gwiley (Jun 15, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I'm glad you made it out alive. And I'm relieved I'm not the only guy here that got hit today. Makes me feel less dumb.
> 
> This drove home (no pun intended!) the need for me to buy equipment.
> I need a Feller-buncher, a loader/slasher/delimber, and a grapple skidder.
> My life is worth more than a damn $150K note.



Well said. It would be tough for me to come up with the scratch for a processor but the grapple on my skid steer has already paid for itself a few times over and I have only owned it for a few weeks.

There is nothing like sitting in a strong FOPS working a hydraulic grapple - makes child's play of moving monsters around.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Just don't wake up dead in the mornin'



Still here!

Went in and sent 8 cords of maple, oak, ash, beech, white and yellow birch out. The buyer was tickled. He wants another 8 in 2 weeks, burns wood exclusively for heat. 
$850 cash.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 15, 2010)

Good job, get it while you can.


----------

